# Farbe verändern --> zu dumm



## blubibaer (31. August 2007)

Guten morgen,

also ich habe leider ein Problem mit zwei Grafiken, und zwar geht es um Sterne, die sind natürlich goldfarben, ich habe versucht die Farbe zu verändern, es sollen weiße Sterne sein, aber es funktioniert einfach nicht.
Entweder passiert gar nichts oder die Datei ist danach nicht mehr mit transparentem Hintergrund.
Die beiden Grafiken um die es geht, hänge ich mal an. (Achtung, sind verschieden viele Sterne, also nicht die gleiche Datei und nur gedreht)

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen, mir das schnell machen oder mir sagen, wie es gehen müsste.

Vielen Dank

Tom


----------



## Kenner3000 (1. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab die sterne mal weiß gemacht, hoffe du hast es so gemeint.

k3


----------



## blubibaer (1. September 2007)

Ja super, vielen dank!


----------



## Kenner3000 (1. September 2007)

gerne

k3


----------

